# Pregnancy and IBS?



## MelissaSings (May 21, 2009)

Hello all,I'm new to this forum. I'm very concerned, because I am pretty sure my doctor is going to be diagnosing me with IBS tomorrow. Following a colonoscopy, endoscopy, blood work and cat scans with no results - all my symptoms are pointing to this. I am 28 years old. My husband and I had planned on trying to start a family next month. I am nervous if having IBS will somehow affect my future baby or pregnancy. I already had a miscarriage last year. Are there any precautions I will need to take? Will there be any complications?Thanks for any advice or help you can offer.- Missy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Melissa some folks find their IBS symptoms wane off quite a bit during pregnancy. And others have some flare ups. But I think it is more common to have less trouble rather than more during pregnancy.I had both. With my first... my IBS virtually 'went away' for the whole time. With the second... I flared horribly.. but still was able to have a healthy baby. I just kept my GYN informed of my symptoms and he guided me as we went along. I had to take imodium during some of the time for my 2nd baby. But did so on his instructions. I would give a call to your GYN once you get a diagnosis regarding the IBS. And ask the GYN the questions you have. Many of us here have had children and did fine... delivering healthy babies. All the best to you!BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS typically does not effect fertility or effect the health of the baby.If you are on medications to control the IBS you should discuss those with the OB-GYN to see what you can take, what you shouldn't take, and what you can take if it is a matter of maintaining your health. Some anti-diarrheals like Pepto Bismol you shouldn't take at all when pregnant, but other things you can take them if you need it.IBS most commonly calms down a bit during pregnancy.The main worry I would have is if IBS has made you eat a pretty unusual diet or if you have disordered eating from the IBS. A lot of people do some weird diets to try to control symptoms and you want to be eating a healthy diet with enough calories for you and the baby. If you don't think you normally get all your nutrients from food alone you may need to talk to the OB-GYN about supplements and sometimes those can effect IBS as a few minerals and vitamins can be constipation or loosen stools.


----------



## MelissaSings (May 21, 2009)

Thanks so much to the both of you for your help. I'm glad to know that the symptoms usually back off a bit. I couldn't imagine what they must be like if they get worse! Once I find out the diagnosis, I will definately be in touch with the GYN to see what he has to say. I'm wondering if I will be able to go back on those pregnancy vitamins again or if there is a different one I will take? Thanks again!


----------



## MelissaSings (May 21, 2009)

Hi ladies,Just wanted to give an update. I went for my doctor's appointment today and he confirmed that I have IBS. He said the same - basically the IBS shouldn't be as bad when I become pregnant and it should almost feel as though it disappears. He said the baby will not be affected all from it. The things to be wary of are the medicines I am taking and that the baby is getting enough nutrients, but all in all there shouldn't be too many problems. I'm happy there is a support group I can go to and hear other's stories!Thanks again and best wishes,Missy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry you have IBS... but glad that you have a Doc who will work with you!So.. at your next GYN visit... let that Doc know what meds or supplements you are using and ask about their use during pregnancy and also ask about IBS management techniques to use during pregnancy.. and you should be ... good to go.All the very bestBQ


----------



## MelissaSings (May 21, 2009)

I definately will!Thanks BQ!


----------



## Krista123 (May 28, 2009)

I just joined this group because I did a google search trying to figure out if pregnancy takes IBS away. This forum came up. I am five weeks pregnant and I am completely flabbergasted that my IBS has gone away. Even though it is only been a week or so being regular it is very noticeable when you constantly deal with it day in and day out.I contracted IBS after being completely regular all my life, when I got severe food poisoning four years ago. This triggered the IBS and I have had to live with it ever since.I hope the pregnancy keeps it away because everything is working right for me, I can't believe it. Yeah. It just seems strange the pregnancy would have an effect on it.Anyway good luck.


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

What a blessing for IBS to improve with pregnancy. I wish I could say the same, but mine has always gotten worse. Especially, during the 1st trimester. The combination of constant attatcks, and continual nauseau has made me lose typically 10 pounds every pregnancy. Downside of this is none of the drs seemed to know what to do for me. I learned on my own with each pregnancy (I'm 6 mos. along with my 4th) different little tricks that worked. Good news is no matter how sick I got the babies have always been fine. Oddly, the horrible attacks did not seem to affect them. In fact my third baby was nearly 9 lbs. despite losing 10 pounds the first trimester. Definetely experiment with prenatal vitamins if you're having trouble. They can make a huge difference. Ones full of iron can be constipating. If you are a bouncer (between constipation and diarrhea) a vitamin with a stool softener may help with regularity. It has really made a difference for me. I'll be done after this one as I was sooooo sick the first trimester, I said never again. But for those whose IBS gets better during pregnancy it would be tempting to stay pregnant just to feel better. ha!! Good Luck and Blessings!


----------

